# Pizza in the BGE!!



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2012)

I made some pizza dough with the sour dough starter that I have been nurturing! I built a pizza with some basil pesto that I froze last summer with fresh mozzarella and feta, chicken and heirloom tomato. It was looking really good, the Egg was over 700º and in 4 minutes it was ready. As I slid the peel under the pie it slid away from me......
That was last night. Today...........


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, at least it looks nice and carmalized!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, the horror!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks crispy.

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 14, 2012)

hahahaaaaaaaahaaa!!!!!


----------



## Kyle (Aug 14, 2012)

Been there, done that! :/


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 14, 2012)

this is not a double post -hahaha haaaaaaha hahaaaaa


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2012)

Kind of a cracker crust...................


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2012)

So tonight I stuffed a chicken with a sliced lemon and a bunch of fresh rosemary and rested it on a rack over some 2 buck chuck, then roasted it in the Egg using the pizza for smoke. Wazoo!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 14, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> using the pizza for smoke



HA! Love it.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2012)

Me too! The chicken was great!


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 15, 2012)

Always a trend setter for new techniques.


----------



## Keith Neal (Aug 15, 2012)

Is that pizza what they mean when they say "deep, dark golden brown"?


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 15, 2012)

Its clearly 'GBD' - gruesome black disaster 

Stefan


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 15, 2012)

you're in good company 
http://www.bubbatim.com/Bubba_s_Burnt_Offerings.php


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 15, 2012)

I know some of those guys from the egg forums that is classic. That is a good site with the used egg, egg book price list updated annually. Don't know how I missed that before.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn dude, damn.


----------



## Duckfat (Aug 21, 2012)

Two options that can make cooking pie on a BGE or any grill a bit more pleasant is either a pizza screen or deep dish pans. If you use screens (you can get them cheap on flea-bay) youst be sure NOT to press on the dough when saucing or putting your toppings on. You don't want to push the dough into the screen.  With deep dish pans I put the dough in a sprayed pan and then sauce it allowing the crust to rise an hour or so before I toop the pies and cook. You can do Detroit style this way as well with square pans. Now I just have to figure out how to cook on the BGE and drive the Dream Cruise at the same time!

Dave


----------

